# A small project



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a small project I start a couple days ago. Just finished installing it today. The window to the right was cased with particle board painted white and the window is covered with cardboard. The casing around the AC unit was some old stuff someone used that had been laying around. I had forgotten to get a before picture and cropped this old pic I had from when I did the doors. :whistling2: The way you see it now before I fixed it, is the way it has always been...











This project includes the staining and Poly as well as installation. I boxed the window side with 3/4" Oak Ply and cased the otherside with 1/8" Oak Ply (The AC unit wouldn't fit otherwise). I had some left over trim from the millwork staining/install to trim it out with.:thumbup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice job Jason!

Looks a hellofalot better.


----------

